# Anorexic to Buff - Ectomorphs Journey to Swoleness



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello All!

Current Stats;

Age: 19

Height: 5'9

Weight: 61Kg-62Kg

BF%: 12 (Never measured, pretty good definition)

Been knocking around the forum for a good few months now, it's come to be my bible! First port of call for any questions/queries required about BB so it made sense to make a journal for personal use and to give you fellas a cheap laugh at my own expense 

Anyway, about 53Kg a year ago, obviously had daily remarks about being so skinny, even went to the doctors for help on weight gain, they wouldn't do anything as they Didn't deem me as 'Dangerously' thin (rightly so because I eventually stepped up my game)

The past year Iv had a decent crack in the gym and at diet... managed about 10KG-12KG in gains...Nothing special, but considerably better than the walking corpse I was back then.

Its been a good year, but il be the first to admit Iv been in-consistent with both diet and gym, I feel like I could have progressed more, but it is what it is!

This year, I want to jump from 65KG to around 75KG. It's a big ask, considering my 'Beginners gains' will no doubt start running out and the going gets just that little bit tougher, but I want it bad enough, so I'm going balls to the walls for it.

My diet is good - Mostly fresh meat/fish and good Carbs/veg, with the odd pizza thrown in for good measures! Iv never tracked my calories, which is something I'm aiming for pretty soon, get into a good routine and really nail it. I eat 5-6 times daily, and with snacks etc

Lifting Stats: The Big 4! (Here's where your cheap laughs come in!)

Past/Present

Squat: 50KG/75KG

Bench: 40KG/60KG

Deadlift: ? (Only started recently lol)/80KG

Over Head Press: ?/40KG

All in the routine of 4 sets of 7 + Further Biceps/Triceps/Shoulder/Chest workouts that I won't delve into.

Nothing special obviously, but again, considerably better than a year ago

That's all I can think of for now to be honest, il be checking back regularly new PB's and photo/weight updates!

Thanks for reading 

(In these pictures, I'm 53Kg in top pictures, 61KG in the bottom, I'm hoping Iv put enough hard work in that you can tell the difference anyway! ;D)


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Fuuaaaaaarrk, mirin.
> 
> Another 10kg this year is more than doable, good luck mate.


You taking the **** or what? 

Cheers budd, you got a journal up and running have you mate?


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Nah it's good progress mate.
> 
> I haven't got one up yet, I'm gonna wait till I've put on a shìtload then I'll post epic before/after pictures lol.


Ahhhh the art of surprise!

.....Sod that, start one up son! Good motivator, il give you abuse if you stop gaining lol !


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Subbed

Can definitely see the progress on shoulders/chest

Should be able to put on another 10kg quite well


----------



## Muhonu (May 27, 2011)

You can do it


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

RowRow said:


> Subbed
> 
> Can definitely see the progress on shoulders/chest
> 
> Should be able to put on another 10kg quite well


Thanks man!

Looking forward to the challenge!


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

New PB: 30KG DB Flat press.

Jumped from 22.5Kg on my own to 30KG with a spotter. Few light assists but it's a step in the right direction.

Can pretty much DB press my body-weight for sets


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Update:

Took a week off for a resting period, worked wonders.

Benching 60KG for sets of 10 relatively comfortably, looking to up it to 65KG this week...Will be chuffed with a 70KG for 10 that I hope to achieve within the next month or two.

Could use a better shoulder workout, currently consist of;

- Single arm cable raises 4x10

- Single arm scarecrow cable raises 4x10

- Seated over head press 4x10

- Dips until failure x3 just before leaving

Any suggestions welcome!


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

good progress, well done :thumbup1: btw nice chest genetics


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

BetterThanYou said:


> good progress, well done :thumbup1: btw nice chest genetics


Thanks man!! Yeah I quite like my chest in all fairness.

Just need to get it bigger!!!!!


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Anybody else have this problem in light of the recent nice weather?



It's stinging!!!!


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Quitting smoking tomorrow (Hopefully)

Thought I'd make a note of it here as abit of motivation/incentive.

Anybody got any tips/advice?

I have about a weeks worth of 24hr patches to help out.

Wish me luck.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> The word *hopefully* means you've failed already lol. Tell yourself you're definitely going to quit and you're half way there. The other half is just you being strong enough to say 'NO' when you get a craving. It's an easy task mate.


Very true!!

'We're all gonna make it brah' 

Deliberately haven't stocked up on smokes this week, literally couldn't smoke if I wanted to without taking 20 minutes to go to the shop so I'm feeling confident I can snap my self out of it in those 20 minutes - worst case scenario.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

New Personnal Best:

Jumped from 60KG BB Flat bench for 4 sets of 10 to 70KG for 4 sets of 7

Tough sets, few light assists, but hopefully in 3-4 weeks Il be pushing 70KG quite comfortably for 4 sets of 10.

Good day!


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Did shoulders today;

Whenever I do front cable or BB raises I feel an odd 'grinding' sensation in what feels like my collar bone (Right collar bone)

Any ideas what this could be????


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

New PB: 80Kg max Bench


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Manged to increase my squat from 40KG to 60KG for 4 sets of 10

My knee seemed to manage surprisingly well, form is average, but im hoping it will get better with the strengh gains.

--

Started eating more carbs 2 hours before a workout to help with the lack of energy, worked wonders.

--

@PHMG has given me a 6 month dead-line to increase my bench from 80KG to 110KG (Note to self: Purchase tren ASAP) lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Mclovin147 said:


> Manged to increase my squat from 40KG to 60KG for 4 sets of 10
> 
> My knee seemed to manage surprisingly well, form is average, but im hoping it will get better with the strengh gains.
> 
> ...


Lol. Don't go silly though remember. Need to be able to lift it without stupid form. Keep it safe. About contracting the target muscle remember, not just moving the bar from A to B.


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> Manged to increase my squat from 40KG to 60KG for 4 sets of 10
> 
> My knee seemed to manage surprisingly well, form is average, but im hoping it will get better with the strengh gains.
> 
> ...


You including the bar weight in the weights you using mate or not?

I started off similar think I was about 10-10.5 stone possibly cant remember exactly

keep going with it, good to see your progress


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

darren.1987 said:


> You including the bar weight in the weights you using mate or not?
> 
> I started off similar think I was about 10-10.5 stone possibly cant remember exactly
> 
> keep going with it, good to see your progress


Yeah that 80KG bench includes a 20KG bar unfortunately lol ...Still felt like a boss with two of the heaviest plates in the gym either side of the bar (25KG) and an extra 5kg either side..Especially weighing 65KG 

Used to be hands down weakest guy in the gym...Recently caught up with a mate (In terms of strength) on my lifts who has 2 cycles under his belt, so im doing good! (Or he is doing very bad!)

I started at 8.5st and that sucked!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Keep it up mate well done. Are u natty? sorry if u have mentioned in previous posts not read full thread.


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Has your mate stopped lifting after the cycles ??? Coz if not he is [email protected] !!

That's not a dig at you at all , seems your going great ! But he is doing something wrong...

Keep doing what you're doing and you will exceed many who train in your gym mr , you must want it enough and as we all know that's the biggest ingredient .

just to add , at your age natural body fat and frame you could easily achieve you goals, don't envy us bigger heavier guys , I'm a lump and wish I was ecto !!


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Keep it up mate well done. Are u natty? sorry if u have mentioned in previous posts not read full thread.


Yeah im natty mate, Iv gained 10KG already, another 10KG natty and I might take a look at AAS to 'Seal the deal'



Old n fat said:


> Has your mate stopped lifting after the cycles ??? Coz if not he is [email protected] !!
> 
> That's not a dig at you at all , seems your going great ! But he is doing something wrong...
> 
> ...


I know what you mean mate, he gained real quick (Dbol) and tried Test but he wasnt consistent enough, iv made the same gains natty in about the same time minus the acne lol

Yeah at my size/height and frame im only in it for Aesthetics so i have no need to gamble with serious AAS, should get the majority done natty!

Yeah the gym and everything with it is pretty much the only thing iv really stuck to, so im hoping il achieve great things. Target weight is 85KG-90KG at 6-8%Bf few years to go but il nail it!


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> Yeah im natty mate, Iv gained 10KG already, another 10KG natty and I might take a look at AAS to 'Seal the deal'
> 
> I know what you mean mate, he gained real quick (Dbol) and tried Test but he wasnt consistent enough, iv made the same gains natty in about the same time minus the acne lol
> 
> ...


Piece of **** mate 

A little gear goes a long way it you want it to !


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Old n fat said:


> Piece of **** mate
> 
> A little gear goes a long way it you want it to !


Yeah im looking forward to it to be honest mate, sick of being a skinny runt!

Sucks being 5'9 ..Should buy 4" platform shoes lol


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Fuk that , all any of us can be is a better version of ourselves !


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Question;

Would Anavar be a good Lean bulking steroid? (Been researching AAS out of boredom)

Test for me is prett much a no go since smuggling vials and needles into my parents is just asking for trouble, would feel much more comfortable with orals.

Anyway, I know its not as potent as say Dbol, but iread the gains are lean and more 'permanent' given diet is good to go

Would it be worth it?

@PHMG @Old n fat


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm not highly experienced with var , I'm playing with it now and I like it (d-hacks) it's pretty strong little oral I think but I'm On test to so could be a combo effect , feel perma Pumped on it , and I would say there is a reasonable increase in strength from it , sexy little drug with increased vascularity 

I don't think it's a real mass builder like you say , but it deffo improved what you have , give you some gains but most of all probably really motivate you coz of all the fast changes you feel . Oils are safer as you know .

Sides for me , little bit angry , nervous feeling on and off , like adrenaline really. That's about all I can tell you ..

I agree tho pins, oils and all the other **** it's risky , I find just after pinning test and peps I have 4 pins out plus wrappers ,2 barrels plus wrappers , swabs and the vials , it would be dead easy to leave something out and your caught !!


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Old n fat said:


> I'm not highly experienced with var , I'm playing with it now and I like it (d-hacks) it's pretty strong little oral I think but I'm On test to so could be a combo effect , feel perma Pumped on it , and I would say there is a reasonable increase in strength from it , sexy little drug with increased vascularity
> 
> I don't think it's a real mass builder like you say , but it deffo improved what you have , give you some gains but most of all probably really motivate you coz of all the fast changes you feel . Oils are safer as you know .
> 
> ...


Good to know, keep me posted on how you get on with it mate.

Yeah i would much rather my dear old mum finds a box of tablets than a **** load of needles etc lol

It seems like the best choice for me, i dont really want to blow up on Dbol, lose definition, gain fat/water only to lose most of it...Rather take a hit on how much mass id gain for lean muscle, if im making sense?

I should gain decent from what Iv read anyway.


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Will do yeah , work with what you can mr, if there's not a lot of room For any other compounds etc then take the plunge !! As I said I'm on dhacks and I saw Cambridge research cam back at just bar to on wenidos . There just a little tub of white pills , they could be anything really , just take the label Off and nobody would ever know !


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

If you are pretty much set on going this route mate then get some EPi mayhem from Extreme Labs. Think of it as a legal version of anavar. Chances of you getting decent real anavar are low to be honest and the stuff is expensive. At least EPi is legal and works.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

PHMG said:


> If you are pretty much set on going this route mate then get some EPi mayhem from Extreme Labs. Think of it as a legal version of anavar. Chances of you getting decent real anavar are low to be honest and the stuff is expensive. At least EPi is legal and works.


Legal substance that works? - Now im suspicious lol

What can i expect that stuff to do mate?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Mclovin147 said:


> Legal substance that works? - Now im suspicious lol
> 
> What can i expect that stuff to do mate?


It's a pro hormone mate so it's basically a legal steroid.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

PHMG said:


> It's a pro hormone mate so it's basically a legal steroid.


Just googled it.

i can expect 5lb-10lb muscle lean muscle gain from a 4 week cycle? with next to zero sides, no chance of shutdown etc

Seems too good to be true...But i dont know a darn thing thing about legal supps


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Mclovin147 said:


> Just googled it.
> 
> i can expect 5lb-10lb muscle lean muscle gain from a 4 week cycle? with next to zero sides, no chance of shutdown etc
> 
> Seems too good to be true...But i dont know a darn thing thing about legal supps


5lb possible (seeing as first cycle)...10lb is not likely. But 5lb in 4 weeks would be awesome. Think of it as a good safe starter steroid.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

all the best. i remember starting at 126lbs aged 17, thinking id never get bigger. 20 now and weigh 200-210lbs  all the best brother


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

PHMG said:


> 5lb possible (seeing as first cycle)...10lb is not likely. But 5lb in 4 weeks would be awesome. Think of it as a good safe starter steroid.


I understand your a company rep, so im expecting you to push it, which is ideal if it works..But in your personal opinion is it worth doing mate? I understand the product you mentioned is a 'Level 2' in terms of strength...What would the difference be like in a level 5? and would the pct provided on the site be strong enough or would it be safer to go black market?

I was always under the impression that if its legal its a scam, and creatine is as good as it gets lol



Cam93 said:


> all the best. i remember starting at 126lbs aged 17, thinking id never get bigger. 20 now and weigh 200-210lbs  all the best brother


Thanks mate!

Thats some serious progress you made mate, well done!


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Blood tests and ECG scheduled for Wednesday.

See if my ticker is up to the challenge of AAS useage for futre reference


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Mclovin147 said:


> I understand your a company rep, so im expecting you to push it, which is ideal if it works..But in your personal opinion is it worth doing mate? I understand the product you mentioned is a 'Level 2' in terms of strength...What would the difference be like in a level 5? and would the pct provided on the site be strong enough or would it be safer to go black market?
> 
> I was always under the impression that if its legal its a scam, and creatine is as good as it gets lol
> 
> ...


It's a pro hormone mate. It's legal because it isn't on a banned list.

You won't need pct from that after 4 weeks @20mg per day. It's very mild mate.


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> I understand your a company rep, so im expecting you to push it, which is ideal if it works..But in your personal opinion is it worth doing mate? I understand the product you mentioned is a 'Level 2' in terms of strength...What would the difference be like in a level 5? and would the pct provided on the site be strong enough or would it be safer to go black market?
> 
> I was always under the impression that if its legal its a scam, and creatine is as good as it gets lol
> 
> ...


Pro Hormones mate are chemicals that once in the body actually convert to steroids, also a lot of them a just steroids that don't need to convert. The reason they are legal is because of a loop hole in the law, they are ever so slightly chemically different, and therefore not illegal, OR the ones that are actual steroids (Known as designer steroids) were made after the law, so are not classified by it. Tbh you should just go with something like winny, var or tbol looking at you goals. It makes more sense to take something that is tried and tested and was originally made by a pharmaceutical company, than something made by a supplement company that hasn't had as many studies done on it. Look into tbol and its use by east germany.

I took dbol as my first cycle, was in the winter so no worries about the little bit of bloat, I would recommend it as a first cycle. Did shut me down near the end, wish I has a test base a long with it.

PM if you have anymore questions.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sauceman said:


> Pro Hormones mate are chemicals that once in the body actually convert to steroids, also a lot of them a just steroids that don't need to convert. The reason they are legal is because of a loop hole in the law, they are ever so slightly chemically different, and therefore not illegal, OR the ones that are actual steroids (Known as designer steroids) were made after the law, so are not classified by it. Tbh you should just go with something like winny, var or tbol looking at you goals. It makes more sense to take something that is tried and tested and was originally made by a pharmaceutical company, than something made by a supplement company that hasn't had as many studies done on it. Look into tbol and its use by east germany.
> 
> I took dbol as my first cycle, was in the winter so no worries about the little bit of bloat, I would recommend it as a first cycle. Did shut me down near the end, wish I has a test base a long with it.
> 
> PM if you have anymore questions.


So your saying he is better off buying some underground ugl that has no idea what is in it over an accredited supplement company producing a product that has been used by "naturals" for years??

Hmmm....


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

PHMG said:


> So your saying he is better off buying some underground ugl that has no idea what is in it over an accredited supplement company producing a product that has been used by "naturals" for years??
> 
> Hmmm....


He can always just get pharma quality, SB labs for instance. I wasn't stating the quality of PH is less than UGL, all I was stating is that, stuff like Tbol and Dbol was developed and tested properly on athletes for years, you can find many many studies on this. How many studies do you have to support PHs, zero?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sauceman said:


> He can always just get pharma quality, SB labs for instance. I wasn't stating the quality of PH is less than UGL, all I was stating is that, stuff like Tbol and Dbol was developed and tested properly on athletes for years, you can find many many studies on this. How many studies do you have to support PHs, zero?


No better study than running it yourself.


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

PHMG said:


> No better study than running it yourself.


Except by Doctors with PHDs and years of research behind them, with blood tests, liver enzyme tests and many more?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

sauceman said:


> Except by Doctors with PHDs and years of research behind them, with blood tests, liver enzyme tests and many more?


Yes...I think the first time someone used tren (a veterinary product) was done in a controlled manor, in some lab, with results logged and blood work done.

It's epistane mate. It's very mild and very safe. I think you are being a little over the top.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Just had ECG and bloods done

Led on the table, topless, female nurse asks 'So which gym do you go to?'

Yeah she mirin brah! (Srs)

--

Is it ok to go workout one hour after having 3 bottles/samples of blood taken lads (Will tag people for quick reply ..Will be leaving soon)

@PHMG @Old n fat @sauceman @Merkleman


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> Just had ECG and bloods done
> 
> Led on the table, topless, female nurse asks 'So which gym do you go to?'
> 
> ...


Could make you light head and that, it's generally advised not to. Just keep it light and short today.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

sauceman said:


> Could make you light head and that, it's generally advised not to. Just keep it light and short today.


So no super sets and il leave the barbell alone (Its chest day, don't want to pass out holding a barbell over my face)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Don't be such a tart. Get some food in you and smash the weights.

#brah


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Don't be such a tart. Get some food in you and smash the weights.
> 
> #brah


Ahaha loving the attitude brah, knew you'd come around.

Il go give those wanna be's at the gym something to mire' now!

Already had my first random female mirin before 10 am


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Mclovin147 said:


> Ahaha loving the attitude brah, knew you'd come around.
> 
> Il go give those wanna be's at the gym something to mire' now!
> 
> Already had my first random female mirin before 10 am


It's tough. Walked to work this morning and turned around and there were 10 girls behind me pretending they were following a completely different route. I have feelings girls, I'm not just a piece of meat!


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

PHMG said:


> It's tough. Walked to work this morning and turned around and there were 10 girls behind me pretending they were following a completely different route. I have feelings girls, I'm not just a piece of meat!


I like your style, one day, when I grow up...I want to be just like you. Ahah

Workout was good, no problems... Ended up super setting cable flyes and flat bench too!


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Mirers gonna mire, they just can't help it.


She was probably just admiring my chest progress bro



iPhone finally got fixed today...Hoooooraah!


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Over-all torso progress update;


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Good progress. Now shave that bum fluff off ya chest! Lol


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Steuk said:


> Good progress. Now shave that bum fluff off ya chest! Lol


But bitches love chest fuzz....right? Ahah

Shaving my chest irritates my beautifully smooth and baby-like skin aswell lol


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Tricep and shoulder progression;



Over all upper body progression (Tensed);



(Paying a lot of attention to chest and Tri's so hoping Il upload other pictures in the coming months and start seeing progress, also need to weigh my self soon, haven't weighed in for a while)


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Looking good mate. I need to weigh myself too lol, even though I'm going by the mirror it would be nice to know whether I've dropped or gained weight over the past few weeks.


Cheers mate!

Yeah it's definitely better going by mirror, mirror wise I think I'm looking a lot bigger than what I was, my chest looks half-decent from the front (Still flat chested from the side though lol)

But it would be good to see progress on the scales aswell! I should weigh more, my bf% is rising...getting fat now bro lol


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

This is surely the 'ultimate man' photo. Complete with boss ass beard.

Would love to achieve this physique one day.

Mirin.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good progress mate, keep on it.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

You don't half make me chuckle!


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Adz The Rat said:


> Good progress mate, keep on it.


Cheers mate! Slowly but surely getting bigger!



RowRow said:


> You don't half make me chuckle!


Haha whys that budd??


----------



## AshleyW (Feb 28, 2013)

Started at 62kg now I'm around 84kg 2 years and 3 courses later


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

AshleyW said:


> Started at 62kg now I'm around 84kg 2 years and 3 courses later


That's a good effort mate.

What cycles did you do?


----------



## Linixs (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi.. when I was 18 I was 11 stone 69kg and got a bad case of food poisoning and lost loads of wait.

I then was 8 stone 50kg..

I could not put any wait on.. main reason being my metabolic rate was through the roof.. I still can't sit still to this date and im 45 now..

Guess you could say im an old timer when it comes to weights. .

I know what your going through. Im still a hard gainer now.. I can eat like a pig and don't put on an pound in weight..

As soon as I eat my body burns it off..

I bet you're the same as me..

There's a lot of us out there

Im 13 stone now 82kg

I feel ur pain.. keep it up the good work :thumb :mate


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Linixs said:


> Hi.. when I was 18 I was 11 stone 69kg and got a bad case of food poisoning and lost loads of wait.
> 
> I then was 8 stone 50kg..
> 
> ...


Thanks man!

Good luck to you too...Start a little further back than other body types, but I think we have the advantage on the aesthetics department at least! Lol


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Update:

Was Leg day today;

Gave it a miss and hit triceps...Too damn hot to do anything in the gym today, seen one dude pass out, and didn't fancy doing the same in the squat rack lol

Think Il go in the evening tomorrow for legs when it's a bit cooler .

That's the only workout that REALLY makes me sweat (Legs).


----------



## Linixs (Jun 13, 2014)

Yer its to hot.. and legs can make you feel very ill if you hit them to hard.. drink even more in the heat..air conditioning would be cool. . Lol


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Trying to establish a set/solid routine guys, my current 5-6 day split is a bit all over the place at the moment (Cousin tagging along twice a week, had to allow for his workouts whilst spotting him, knocked my days out of sync)

Anyways was reading an article on Frank Zane and Arnold's training regime leading up to a comp that looked like this;

Monday & Thursday - Chest & back

Tuesday & Friday - Legs

Wednesday & Saturday - Shoulders & arms

Sunday - Off

Is this too much for a natty do you think? Everything twice a week? Obviously want to avoid over-kill.

@PHMG @saxondale @Merkleman and anyone else with an opinion welcome.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:
 

> Hello All!
> 
> Current Stats;
> 
> ...


Good work mate,can def see the difference


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Good work mate,can def see the difference


Thanks man.

It's slowing going as a natty ain't it!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> Trying to establish a set/solid routine guys, my current 5-6 day split is a bit all over the place at the moment (Cousin tagging along twice a week, had to allow for his workouts whilst spotting him, knocked my days out of sync)
> 
> Anyways was reading an article on Frank Zane and Arnold's training regime leading up to a comp that looked like this;
> 
> ...


I trained like that when new and wanting to lean out, it gets you into a trainers mind set and loosing weight and it works , now im seeing nice gains from dropping back to 3 days a week.

You don't want to push it at my age


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> It's slowing going as a natty ain't it!


Sure is lol gotta be more careful with diet as well.It's hard work but keep it up as it's obviously working:thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good luck fellow "natty".


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> I'm 60KG, my opinion does not count.
> 
> Lol I've been enjoying mine ever since PHMG told me to do Chest on a separate day. That way, my arms get a full workout instead of my triceps being burnt out from bench presses.
> 
> I think the key to it all is to actually sort of enjoy it and be happy with how it's constructed. Use a lot of exercises that you enjoy doing, train certain bodyparts on preferred days (I.e. Legs on a friday is a common choice, to rest them over weekend). Tailor everything to suit you.


True mate!

That's my problem at the moment, I don't have much structure now, so I'm over lapping and over training with secondary muscles every now and then.

The routine I posted above looks decent!

And your weight is not a reflection of your knowledge mate! Lol



saxondale said:


> I trained like that when new and wanting to lean out, it gets you into a trainers mind set and loosing weight and it works , now im seeing nice gains from dropping back to 3 days a week.
> 
> You don't want to push it at my age


Good stuff, Il start it Monday then mate.

Give it a try for few weeks and see if I'm recovering in time, it's a much better routine than mine and I can hit legs twice now, The Lord knows my squat needs to improve!

You ain't that old pal, still lifting more than me and I'm 'in my prime' apparently lol



FelonE said:


> Sure is lol gotta be more careful with diet as well.It's hard work but keep it up as it's obviously working:thumb:


Yeah agreed, that's the hardest part, the diet.

Workouts are easy, great fun...5-6 meals a day is a pain in the ass! But it would be the same on AAS anyways, just get more for your money!



andyhuggins said:


> Good luck fellow "natty".


Cheers mate, and to you!


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Right Iv devised a rough new routine to start Monday.

Thought I'd post it up for people to drop their opinions etc.

All advice welcomed:

--

Monday/Thursday -

Chest & Back

Tuesday/Friday -

Legs

Wednesday/Saturday -

Shoulders/Arms

Sunday - Off

--

Chest/Back Workout

Chest:

Flat DB Press - 25KG for 10

Cable Fly - 7.5 for 10

Incline DB - 20KG for 10

Dips - Bodyweight for 10

Back:

Pull Ups - Bodyweight for ?

Seated Rows - ? For 10

Lat Pull down machine - 35 for 10

Face pulls - ? For 10

--

Leg Day Workout

Squat - 60KG for 10

Leg Extension - 40 KG for 10

Leg Press - 80KG for 10

Calf Raises - 80KG for 10

--

Shoulders/Arms Workout

Shoulders

Seated OH DB Press - 17.5KG for 10

Front DB raises - ? For 10

Cable lateral raises - 10KG for 10

Dips - Bodyweight for 10

Arms

Seated Tricep press - 17.5Kg for 10

Cable Pull downs - 10KG for 10

Seated DB curls - 15KG for 10

? = Unsure of weight I can lift or reps I can bang out

How does that look lads?


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

BetterThanYou said:


> good progress, well done :thumbup1: btw nice chest genetics


That's the first time I've seen someone complement someone on " nice chest genetics",

Silly I know but it made me giggle lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Some of your weights seem 'out' - lifting heavier on the harder version of the same exercise?

Log your actual lifts for a couple of weeks, anyone laughs at your note taking, ignore them, they're dicks


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Some of your weights seem 'out' - lifting heavier on the harder version of the same exercise?
> 
> Log your actual lifts for a couple of weeks, anyone laughs at your note taking, ignore them, they're dicks


Yeah they could be budd, it's all off the top of my head through memory (And my memory is crap!)

A things Iv dropped weight in to improve technique and get a bigger pump aswell.

Il start logging everything on my phone with this new routine.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Il be starting a new training programme tomorrow, basic 5x5 compounds lifts with three Isolations to finish.

Il be aiming to increase each lift by 2.5KG every week. With a deload every 4 weeks.

Hoping this will obviously be great over-all strength builder, and push me past isolation plateaus as well.

Monday:

Squat 5x5

Dumbbell Bench Press 5x5

DeadLifts 1x5 (1 set 5 reps)

--

Cable Flyes 10x4

Dips failure x 4

Tricep Pull Down 10x4

Wednesday:

Squat 5x5

OH Press 5x5

Barbell Rows 5x5

--

Lateral Dumbbell Raises 10x4

Chin Ups failure x 4

Seated Dumbbell Curls 10x4

Friday:

Squat 5x5

Dumbbell Bench Press 5x5

DeadLifts 1x5 (1 set 5 reps)

--

Cable Flyes 10x4

Dips failure x 4

(Friday will alternate between Monday and Wednesday's workout each week to keep everything even)

Il start keeping track of my lifts here, starting tomorrow.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

(Sorry for not posting here before.)

Some good progress between your photos at the start of the thread :thumbup1: .

In your programme above I'm guessing you mean 4x10 not 10x4 for the assistance exercises, right? (Sets x reps) I strongly suspect that the more experienced trainers will say you are adding in too much, and that is my much more novice feeling too. If you don't want to drop them completely then one option would be to reduce them to 2x10 say. Or to do either chin-ups or DB curls, but not both.



> Il be aiming to increase each lift by 2.5KG every week. With a deload every 4 weeks.


What has made you decide to do it this way? The normal thing to do is to add weight to each lift every workout (more to deadlifts and squats than bench press and rows). If the weight jumps aren't too big you should be able to keep this sort of progress going for much longer than 4 weeks without needing to deload.

Best of luck whatever you do  .


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> (Sorry for not posting here before.)
> 
> Some good progress between your photos at the start of the thread :thumbup1: .
> 
> ...


Without the added Isolations Il be missing Arms practically completely, and chest won't be getting hit much...But I guess the whole point of the programme is to build strength first and foremost, so if the Isolations will be detrimental to that then Il drop them.

And the programme I read suggest weight increase each week, not each workout! ..You think it would be possible to add 2.5KG to every compound every workout? ..Might be do able for 3-4 workouts, but surely it would get the better of you?

And cheers mate, and you


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I'll try to find time to reply properly tonight but Stronglifts and Starting Strength both definitely recommend increasing the weight every workout. This linear progression is pretty fundamental I think. How big the jumps should be is more flexible I think.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

First 5x5 workout

Squat 5x5 70KG (Average form, debating dropping it to 60 with better form and building back up)

OH Press 5x5 40KG (Started at 50KG, failed 3rd Set, 40KG should be a good starting point)

Barbell Rows 5x5 50KG (Good weight)

Will add 2.5 KG to each workout every session.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Easy mate, nice progress and subbed

Reading the bit on your thoughts on ph/var, I'm not mega experienced but would pick var any day over the ph, I've run pro epi, sd & var and the only one I got any notable gains on was var, the others just gave me bad sides and ****ed with my body, got a good bloat though.

From my experience and reading your journal I'd be getting your training & diet absolutely nailed down before you move onto the gear, not cus anything will go wrong but you'll just get better results, I wish I had now.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

bartonz20let said:


> Easy mate, nice progress and subbed
> 
> Reading the bit on your thoughts on ph/var, I'm not mega experienced but would pick var any day over the ph, I've run pro epi, sd & var and the only one I got any notable gains on was var, the others just gave me bad sides and ****ed with my body, got a good bloat though.
> 
> From my experience and reading your journal I'd be getting your training & diet absolutely nailed down before you move onto the gear, not cus anything will go wrong but you'll just get better results, I wish I had now.


Cheers mate.

Yeah I agree with your thoughts on AAS, but as you said, I need to nail my diet and training a 100% to get the most of it.

I'm quite content with natty training at the moment..It's slow, but I am still making progress on a monthly bases (Hopefully soon to be weekly on this new strength program)

Just going to keep cracking away!


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

That's the way man, lots of pride to be taken from what you've achieved unassisted


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Mclovin147 said:


> Squat 5x5 70KG (Average form, debating dropping it to 60 with better form and building back up)


Probably a wise move the back the weight off a bit. Even just 5 kg.

As you're adding in assistance exercises, have you considered the Ice Cream Fitness 5x5 routine?

http://www.muscleandstrength.com/workouts/jason-blaha-ice-cream-fitness-5x5-novice-workout

For info. this uses 5 lb increments per workout. Jason Blaha discusses progression at the end of the video if you are interested.

The complication is of course that you aren't a beginner, which may limit how long you are able to maintain your 2.5 kg jumps for. You won't know unless you try. Is 2.5 kg the smallest increment you can go for? Personally I find 0.5 kg weights useful so that I can increase weights in 1 kg increments, and I actually also use a couple of 250g collars to enable 0.5 kg increments (handy for e.g. presses). The point of smaller increments is to keep the progression going for longer and therefore ultimately reaching higher weights despite taking longer to get there. When you go up in increments that are too big, your progress stalls quickly and you end up having to drop the weight to start building up again (the ICF video covers this).

It might be worth mentioning that Mehdi (Stronglifts author) suggests dropping from 5x5 to 3x5 when progression becomes tough i.e. reducing it to the Starting Strength sets scheme. That is another way to keep progression going. As would reducing the additional exercises you do of course.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> Probably a wise move the back the weight off a bit. Even just 5 kg.
> 
> As you're adding in assistance exercises, have you considered the Ice Cream Fitness 5x5 routine?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link mate, will give it a thorough read now.

Yeah I can add just 1.25Kg if need be mate..I should be ok with 2.5KG for a few weeks, I made sure not to go HEAVY straight away to give my self 'a run up' per say, like you said the slower you build up to it the further you will eventually go, makes sense really!

(Would rep you, but repped you recently lol)


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Chilling on my hammock last night, mirin my gains, pondering my new 5x5 routine.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Hammock of the gods.


I gave that hammock a reason to swing


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Today's workout;

DB bench press 5x5 27.5KG (New PB, good form, un-assisted)

DeadLifts 5x5 60KG (Could have done more, but first proper time of doing them so Focusing on form, add 5Kg-10KG each week)

Bent Over Rows 1x5 (My right wrist 'popped out' so I stopped, it does this when I use a curl bar aswell, any idea? ..No pain, just a popping feeling and discomfort until I drop the weight and rotate it)

Cable Flyes 10x4


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> Today's workout;
> 
> DB bench press 5x5 27.5KG (New PB, good form, un-assisted)
> 
> ...


Try gripping the bar as hard as you can, should help with the popping


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Robbie789 said:


> Try gripping the bar as hard as you can, should help with the popping


Ok mate will try it, cheers


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> Ok mate will try it, cheers


No worries, let me know if it helps. Make sure you've got your hands the right distance too, you want it so your wrist and forearms are straight, if your hands are to wide/narrow, the wrist will bend outwards/inwards and that could cause you some discomfort.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Robbie789 said:


> No worries, let me know if it helps. Make sure you've got your hands the right distance too, you want it so your wrist and forearms are straight, if your hands are to wide/narrow, the wrist will bend outwards/inwards and that could cause you some discomfort.


Yeah now you mention it I think I have my hands just outside of shoulder width, so Il adjust that aswell next week and hope it improves!


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Today's workout;

Leg press machine (Squat rack un-available) 100KG 5x5

DB Bench press 27.5KG 5x5 (Will try 30Kg next week after 2 more session this week)

DeadLifts 65KG 4x5 (Added 5Kg, but I tweaked my dodgy knee and decided to stop, slight pain in my knee on the walk home, ****ing me off not being able to progress properly)

Cable Flyes 4x10

Dips 3xfailure


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Injuries suck, hope your knee recovers quickly.



Mclovin147 said:


> DB Bench press 27.5KG 5x5 (Will try 30Kg next week after 2 more session this week)


If you aren't going to up the weight each session, you might want to consider upping the reps. So do something like the following:

Workout 1: 5x5

Workout 2: 2x6 then 3x5

Workout 3: 4x6 then 1x5

Up weight, and then repeat above.

I've pulled that exact progression out of the air, but some way of doing a few more reps on the second and third workouts at the same weight would be a good idea IMO. Repeatedly doing the same sets/reps at the same weight give the body a much more limited stimulus to grow. If I do exactly the same thing for two workouts in a row I view this as a failure - what did I gain from the first workout?

Just a thought. Hope you don't mind me putting this comment in your journal, say if you'd prefer I butt out!


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> Injuries suck, hope your knee recovers quickly.
> 
> If you aren't going to up the weight each session, you might want to consider upping the reps. So do something like the following:
> 
> ...


Yeah my knee is a real pain...It's ok on Leg press, usually only squats give me an issue, but today's DeadLifts posed a little too much after my PB on leg press (Usually only do 80KG, but bumped it up to 100KG and still completed 5x5)

Definitely will try it mate...Il keep trying to up the reps on 27.5Kg this week and I should be in a position to hit 30kg starting next week...2.5kg jump per hand is a decent jump, same jump I'm making on DeadLifts lol

And your input is much appreciated and most welcome mate! Nice one fella


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Mclovin147 said:


> 2.5kg jump per hand is a decent jump, same jump I'm making on DeadLifts lol


Yeah, 2.5 kg jumps would be too much for me too.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Plan for tomorrow;

At the moment, I'm squatting 70KG 5x5 with pretty **** poor form, my legs struggle to reach 90 degree angle before my knee starts to shake, I know obviously the whole point of 5x5 is to go heavy and progress, but I think I'm risking injury by keeping the average form and the weight heavy.

So I have two options:

1. Drop my squat to 40kg, get my ass within inches of the ground, and completely re-build my squat starting at 40Kg, may even have to go 30kg, I'm unsure of what my knee can take with correct form, but hopefully with the better ROM & more time spent with less weight will really improve the strength in my left knee.

2. Drop squat completely, and use the leg press machine at 100kg 5x5 which gives my knee little problem, and try and progress.

What do you guys think?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> Plan for tomorrow;
> 
> At the moment, I'm squatting 70KG 5x5 with pretty **** poor form, my legs struggle to reach 90 degree angle before my knee starts to shake, I know obviously the whole point of 5x5 is to go heavy and progress, but I think I'm risking injury by keeping the average form and the weight heavy.
> 
> ...


I've dropped the weight and started doing a**e to ground squats lately and can really feel it


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Have you tried a knee support?

I've destroyed my knees from 5 a side on hard pitches and when my knees give me grief I strap them up, makes a big difference and prevents further pain.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Drop the weight to a manageable weight and make sure everything is perfect for you.. Foot positioning, grip, back position, speed of reps, breathing, everything.
> 
> Once you've sorted your form properly, you shouldn't really go wrong. Worst case scenario is your knee still playing up and you have to do leg press. No biggie mate.


Yeah it's gonna have to be, gonna be a bitter pill to swallow having 30-40 on the bar, but it will be worth it in the end!



bartonz20let said:


> Have you tried a knee support?
> 
> I've destroyed my knees from 5 a side on hard pitches and when my knees give me grief I strap them up, makes a big difference and prevents further pain.


No mate, never, will have to look into it I think.

--

Will upload progress pictures shortly.

Still haven't weighed myself, been at least 2 months since an accurate weigh-in lol

Going by strength and pictures at the moment


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

My skin changes colour depending on how much sun is coming through the window lol

Not expecting much change, but I'm going to start logging pictures if I'm not weighing my self at least

Also never done back shots etc, so no comparison.

Starting ( Couple of weeks ago, will use this as my reference picture from now on)



Today









Skinny as fuuuuuuuuarrrkkk!


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Looking good mate, especially pecs (nohomo)
> 
> Need dat der Melanotan haha.


I need a miracle if I'm going to get a tan that's for damn sure! Ahah

Unsure of my chest genetics, they just look like a pair of tits to me aha..And non existent when strike a Bicep pose...Grow they must, bench I shall!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I'd go along with the drop the weight and still squat answers. Make a point of concentrating on keeping your knees out so that they stay in line with your feet rather buckling inwards, which is usually the problem.

I squat just below parallel but not full on ATG as I don't have to flexibility to keep the arch in my back if I do. For me it's not worth the risk to my lower back.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Oh, and bear in mind that the leg press may not have hurt your knees so far as you are shifting less total weight than when squating - you squat the weight of the bar PLUS your body weight.

It's not an exact conversion but you get the idea. The angle of the leg press is another factor.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Today's workout;

Squat: 40Kg 5x5 good form (As soon as I pass a certain point, my knees start to 'niggle' and pain did start appearing. But, once I slowed to movement right, focused the tension on the muscle and did less jerking it was much better, new technique seems more solid)

Bent Over Rows: 55KG 5x5 (Added 5kg, was tough but completed it)

OH press: 40kg 5x5 (Ready for weight jump)

Seated Cable Rows: 55KG (Added 20KG)


----------



## nickdutch (Aug 21, 2013)

This is a very inspirational blog. I have started older and with a much more emaciated body then yours (long long time with no sleep, sedentary work, lousy diet and depression wasting the muscles away to as close to nothing as I can get without turning into a puddle of jelly as a result of work and money issues). Your starting weights were pretty high by comparison with what I have progressed to, but its very impressive how far you are getting. The body transformation unassisted is really great. Keep it up. An inspiration, man.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

nickdutch said:


> This is a very inspirational blog. I have started older and with a much more emaciated body then yours (long long time with no sleep, sedentary work, lousy diet and depression wasting the muscles away to as close to nothing as I can get without turning into a puddle of jelly as a result of work and money issues). Your starting weights were pretty high by comparison with what I have progressed to, but its very impressive how far you are getting. The body transformation unassisted is really great. Keep it up. An inspiration, man.


Cheers mate, slowly but surely.

You got yourself a journal?

It's a tough and mentality challenging journey, the gym is the easy part, it's all about the diet. But it does get a lot easier when it becomes habit, just like when I used to eat 2 meals a day, it's now just as easy to 4-5 meals day and still be pigging out in the evening lol


----------



## nickdutch (Aug 21, 2013)

nickdutch said:


> This is a very inspirational blog. I have started older and with a much more emaciated body then yours (long long time with no sleep, sedentary work, lousy diet and depression wasting the muscles away to as close to nothing as I can get without turning into a puddle of jelly as a result of work and money issues). Your starting weights were pretty high by comparison with what I have progressed to, but its very impressive how far you are getting. The body transformation unassisted is really great. Keep it up. An inspiration, man.


Unfortunately I haven't got a journal. The weights I am doing is still much lower than yours and I am sure if i did a nice space taking up kinda lengthy journal about how glad I was to have got up to a 7 and 1/2 Kg dumbell after having struggled with just 2 and 1/2 a year ago, it might look a little silly.

This is another reason for me to do my training at home. I am mainly a member here to see other peoples solutions to problems, to get motivated and to feel a part of a fitness community more than anything, and also to see the great depth and complexity of the sport too.

I am hoping to have upped my weights to about the 20 Kg mark within as year as my basic inner strength seems to have increased nicely and supplementing with testofen and CEE before workout definitely helps me put more energy into the workout itself. I just train every other day as i still need my presence of mind and body for my work and social life though.

I know I have progressed, but I have to be patient and stay natural but supplemented and wait for a while. If I look better today then I looked his time last year, then all I can hope for is that this time next year things will be different again and thats fine by me.

Then just see what directions I want to take my training in and be glad that my body isn't emaciated any more.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

nickdutch said:


> Unfortunately I haven't got a journal. The weights I am doing is still much lower than yours and I am sure if i did a nice space taking up kinda lengthy journal about how glad I was to have got up to a 7 and 1/2 Kg dumbell after having struggled with just 2 and 1/2 a year ago, it might look a little silly.
> 
> This is another reason for me to do my training at home. I am mainly a member here to see other peoples solutions to problems, to get motivated and to feel a part of a fitness community more than anything, and also to see the great depth and complexity of the sport too.
> 
> ...


Mate, get yourself a journal here, when you have time, post up your diet and workout routine...You will get literally expert advice on building muscle, what to eat when to eat etc.

I don't want to sound patronising, because if your gaining strength, your doing the right things, but it's always good to have people's opinions on your situation, it will make it a whole lot easier, and having other people taking an interest in your progress will just motivate you further...It's a win win situation.

Yeah stay paitent mate, size/weight/strength will come to you STUPIDLY fast at your weight/stats judging from your lifts. Steroids won't be of any use to you for a good while, only because you'll be gaining at practically the same rate, just without the added health risks from steroids.

You can start up your own journal in your own thread, or post up your diet/stats here in mine and we'll take a look and help you out, it's up to budd.

And one more thing;



Lol


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Today's workout;

Leg Press: 100Kg 5x5 (Getting easier)

OH Press: 45Kg 3x5 (Was tough, mixture of heat + Exhaustion, felt faint, stopped)

Bent Over Rows: 55KG 5x5 (Will keep adding)

--

Dips 5xFailure

Seated Rows: 5x5 60KG (Up 5KG)

Funny gym moment today, smacked my self in the chin on the way up doing OH press lol ..45KG to the chin left a lump ahah probably why I only banged 3 sets out.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Today's workout;

Squat 5x5 45Kg (Added 5Kg)

DB press 2x5 30KG (Tough) then 3x5 27.5KG

--

Cable Flyes 4x10

I was too fvcked to do anything else, DB press took it out of me, cable Flyes are usually my go to chest burner, they didn't even feel like they were hitting my chest.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

who would win in a fight between you and @merkelman ?


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> who would win in a fight between you and @merkelman ?


Wrong guy lol

*Retard


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> Wrong guy lol
> 
> *Retard


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


>


Your looking good in your Avi mate.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> Your looking good in your Avi mate.
> 
> View attachment 153621












errr what, are you criticizing my avi? bit rich. especially from someone who squats less that my 7.5 stone wife


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> errr what, are you criticizing my avi? bit rich. especially from someone who squats less that my 7.5 stone wife


I squat 45Kg because of choice + Injury bro.

7.5St misses? ...Is she 12 or what?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> I squat 45Kg because of choice + Injury bro.
> 
> 7.5St misses? ...Is she 12 or what?


not she's 5ft.

and can still squat 50KG


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> not she's 5ft.
> 
> and can still squat 50KG


I can squat 75KG 5x5, your pathetic point your trying to prove is invalid


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> I can squat 75KG 5x5, your pathetic point your trying to prove is invalid


75KG?










i take it back. you are stonger than a tiny girl. well done.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> 75KG?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More to the point, why are you going out with a 'tiny girl'

5ft 7.5st ? ..Mate, your girlfriend is blatantly like 12..Go address your own issues before talking to me.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> More to the point, why are you going out with a 'tiny girl'
> 
> 5ft 7.5st ? ..Mate, your girlfriend is blatantly like 12..Go address your own issues before talking to me.


Same joke again?

good comeback

anyhoo. good luck with the training, hope the injury gets better


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Today's quick workout:

Bent Over Rows 5x5 57.5KG (+2.5kg)

Standing OH press 5x5 40KG (Couldn't manage 45KG for some reason?)

DeadLifts 5x5 60KG (Pretty easy to be honest, will bump to 70KG)


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Picture update from last night;



Starting to look like I lift weights as opposed to being a walking skeleton like this time last year...



(Pink tinge is from a sh1tty Sony phone that has seen one too many puddles)


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Mate that's wicked progress, you look much better.
> 
> (No ****)


Thanks man!

Starting to feel a little better about myself! Boooya!

My chest has come along leaps and bounds, used to be my weakest asset but it's my strongest by far now! Fuuuuarrk!


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh and can you notice the fake tan on the body? Ahah

I tried it out for the first time and left my face just in case, it worked beast!!!


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Yeah man, it's all about the tan, having a tan does wonders..
> 
> - Teeth look whiter
> 
> ...


Yeah I was Bricking it at first thinking I was going to go orange as fuuuuark, but it worked a treat!!!

The way forward!!


----------



## J** (Jun 26, 2014)

Awesome progress mate! Keep up the hard work it's all worth it!

I'm a hard gainer just like yourself and have found it hard to gain when you just want it to fly on! But your doing great man.

Do you have any ab workouts in your weekly routine?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Defo an improvement mate.

IN for this :thumbup1:


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

J** said:


> Awesome progress mate! Keep up the hard work it's all worth it!
> 
> I'm a hard gainer just like yourself and have found it hard to gain when you just want it to fly on! But your doing great man.
> 
> Do you have any ab workouts in your weekly routine?


Cheers man!!! It's slow going but it's slowly happening!

Nope, I have trained abs properly/consistently in over a year mate lol



Dan94 said:


> Defo an improvement mate.
> 
> IN for this :thumbup1:


Hope so! Cheers mate!


----------



## J** (Jun 26, 2014)

That's not good man I did exactly the same thing bro, didn't ever train abs, I'm 8% body fat and have almost no abs to show for it!

Training abs will transform your physique though mate they make you look so much leaner and 'complete' your physique in my opinion!

Food for thought


----------



## J** (Jun 26, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> Zyzz never trained abs


Well that's conclusive evidence that nobody needs to ever train abs again then.

:tongue:


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Annoying gym moment during today's workout!

I was warming up on incline DB press with 15KG's, I did 4 slow reps, up and down (I guess it looked it like I was struggling to this guy)

So this guy is drop setting, curling 10KG's just behind my bench, after I re-racked the weights, I was searching for the 25KGs, he came up to me and sheepishly said 'Do you want the the 10Kg's mate?'

Do I really look that small lol???

I flat bench 30KG DB's and this guy thought I was struggling with the 15Kgs and actually offered the 10KG's he was using to me lol

He was only trying to help, he seemed genuine, but what a kick in the teeth for me lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Dan94 said:


>


Ahah pîss off!!!

That guy practically called me a bitch today, my pride was hurt lol


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Today's workout;

Squat 5x5 45Kg (Decided to stick with 45kg because my knee had started hurting just walking lately, was all good so will continue)

Standing Bent over Rows 5x5 60KG (+2.5kg, did from floor instead on safety bars in squat rack, tough!)

Seated Cable Rows 5x5 70KG (+10KG, max weight on machine, will add DB's to stack as Iv seen others do lol)

Seated OH Press 5x5 40Kg (Used machine, different technique)


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Out of interest, why are you doing the machine rows as well as the barbell rows? Possibly picturing it wrong but aren't they basically the same movement? Not sure if you do these on a different day but I'd be tempted to do chin ups instead if you wanted a second exercise for your lats. Just a thought.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> Out of interest, why are you doing the machine rows as well as the barbell rows? Possibly picturing it wrong but aren't they basically the same movement? Not sure if you do these on a different day but I'd be tempted to do chin ups instead if you wanted a second exercise for your lats. Just a thought.


I can go heavier on seated cable rows, so I thought I'd throw them in straight after Standing BB rows as a secondary to real hit the rear Delts/Lata etc 

Just preference I guess mate, but I should really include some chin ups, agreed!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Yeah, chin ups are a great upper body compound move, which definitely help with bicep development as well as back.

I've lost track of your whole programme but the usual approach with 5x5 training is to just do this for one exercise per body part. I.e. 5 full out sets then move on. You could alternate barbell and machine rows betwen sessions I guess. Personally I would stick to barbell rows and add in a rear delt isolation exercise if you wanted to work that more.

Not saying what you're doing is wrong, but I think you might be deviating a little from the basic 5x5 approach that I think you'd set out to follow? Just a thought from browsing your journal, obviously do whatever you want!

Re your knee pain, have you tried videoing yourself squating from the front to check how your knees move? If they aren't tracking out in line with your feet this could be the cause.

Great progress in your photos BTW!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> Annoying gym moment during today's workout!
> 
> I was warming up on incline DB press with 15KG's, I did 4 slow reps, up and down (I guess it looked it like I was struggling to this guy)
> 
> ...


Once you deadlift 180 no one gives you any **** and leaves the 20s alone when you are using bar. You'll get there

Word of advice, when warming up. Do slow reps down. Fast up. This will help you in the long run. The aim of the warm up is to get blood to the muscle and get the CNS firing up. Going slow all the time will only do the former


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

simonthepieman said:


> Word of advice, when warming up. Do slow reps down. Fast up. This will help you in the long run. The aim of the warm up is to get blood to the muscle and get the CNS firing up. Going slow all the time will only do the former


Good spot. I warm up with the same form as work sets, which as you suggest is slow down and fast up. As I understand it, explosive contraction recruits more fast twitch muscle fibres, which are the bigger ones which grow best.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> Good spot. I warm up with the same form as work sets, which as you suggest is slow down and fast up. As I understand it, explosive contraction recruits more fast twitch muscle fibres, which are the bigger ones which grow best.


It's a little more that that too. Not only does it encourage both muscle fibre types to used more extensively, it's maximizes the ability (for lack of better terminology) to lift heavier weights and causes great overal stress on ALL muscle fibres. After all, you can't just isolate different types.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

simonthepieman said:


> It's a little more that that too. Not only does it encourage both muscle fibre types to used more extensively, it's maximizes the ability (for lack of better terminology) to lift heavier weights and causes great overal stress on ALL muscle fibres. After all, you can't just isolate different types.


True. IIRC slow contractions of lighter weight will pretty much only use slow twitch fibres though but more powerful contractions use both.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Once you deadlift 180 no one gives you any **** and leaves the 20s alone when you are using bar. You'll get there
> 
> Word of advice, when warming up. Do slow reps down. Fast up. This will help you in the long run. The aim of the warm up is to get blood to the muscle and get the CNS firing up. Going slow all the time will only do the former


Will alter my warm ups and give it a try!

Can't really BB bench without a spotter, not properly anyway, can't go heavy enough without fear of fvcking my self over lol

Hopefully have my gym buddy (no ****) back soon on a Wednesday, will introduce BB bench back then, it is quite hard to progress in weight with DB's alone.

I should look bigger for the weights a lift!! I obviously don't lift huge weights, but I can bench 70KG 5x5 but I look like I bench 40Kg 5x5 -.- or like flat bench 10KG db's as that guy suggested lol

Only started dead lifting like a month a go (Bad I know), did 60KG last 2 workouts to get my form locked down, easy weight so will start adding 10KG each and find my ideal starting for 5x5


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Mclovin147 said:


> Only started dead lifting like a month a go (Bad I know), did 60KG last 2 workouts to get my form locked down, easy weight so will start adding 10KG each and find my ideal starting for 5x5


I'd probably just have one workout where you gradually up the weight on successive sets to find the right starting weight. Don't make it so that you feel you are right at your limit, but then start adding more weight to the bar each workout after that.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> Will alter my warm ups and give it a try!
> 
> Can't really BB bench without a spotter, not properly anyway, can't go heavy enough without fear of fvcking my self over lol
> 
> ...


Getting strong is step one on getting big. One you are strong you can layer up the volume and you will soon slow up.

You are taking the right approach with the deadlifts. I would aim to have you deadlift at double your bench before changing routine. Deadlifting isn't that essential for building muscle, but it toughens you the **** up everything else you do and that will add the muscle everywhere. So i guess it is essential


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I'll stop distracting from your journal after this, but in case you are interested the following video gives an overview of motor unit recruitment. He drags the point out a bit but gets the message across. (It probably is a bit of a simplification I guess but I still think it is useful to know.)


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Took the guns out today....Also had the rifle with me. ;D



I joke, but considering I haven't specifically trained biceps in months they ain't looking half bad considering! I do have good 'biceps gaining genetics' if that makes sense?

Happy with the gains!!!!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Mclovin147 said:


> Took the guns out today....Also had the rifle with me. ;D
> 
> View attachment 154224
> 
> ...


Unlike me with naff all arm genes! Swear it's all just in my back, might get a transplant to move my Lats around


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

RowRow said:


> Unlike me with naff all arm genes! Swear it's all just in my back, might get a transplant to move my Lats around


I got naff shoulders!!

Don't look too bad in that photo, but on top is just bone!

My traps are pretty crap aswell!


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Today's workout;

OH press on machine again 5x5 35KG (It seems like a better option, I can focus on shoulder strength without worrying about a spotter/balance etc, stabilisers suffer but I do DB shoulder press straight after so s'all good, the machine also has a +2.5Kg option on every weight, so it should be great for 5x5)

Bent Over Rows 60Kg 5x5 (Much easier, ready for another +2.5Kg)

Seated cable Rows 5x5 70KG (One more week then will add DB's on top of weight stack)

Leg Extensions pyramid 35Kg/40Kg/45Kg 3x10 - Walk past the fit girl in the treadmill like I had shît myself ??

Loving the back progress, considering Iv only been training back a month, my numbers are pretty good IMO


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Lats are sore as **** today fellas!!!

Also will upload another DeadLift form video over on the thread I started a couple of days ago, going to be lifting like a camel wearing a skirt, yeah you read that correctly, no half measures.

And started an Instagram page for anyone who wants to follow! 'Ieuan_Fitness'


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Gym was closed today, changing lay out...New cross fit section has forced 1/4 of the gym into gayness, it was also my favourite area near the only two open doors with great circulation and a great view of the women's cycling machines.

It was an emotional day.

--

Arms workout at home, nout else I could;

Super set Bicep curl around 27shKg 4x10 and led on the floor for close grip (2 inches between hands) 4x15 also 27shKg

(The two 12.5Kg plates plus an unknown curl bar weight, I'd guess the bar is about 2Kg)

Took ten minutes, was actually a good arm workout lol


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

sugar said:


> How you finding 5x5 I found it was good for strength, not so much for size I've gone to 4x10-12 now.
> 
> What you weighing btw think I'm a similar build to you?


Agreed, 5x5 is good for strength...Haven't really been doing it long enough to judge in size gains. But strength is progressing.

It has helped me pass isolation plateaus.

I originally did 4x10 too for a year, which did put size on me, but I think I react better to everything trained twice a week 4x10 for pure size.

I am 5'9 10st4 at 13%Bf


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

sugar said:


> I use it sometimes if I've been stuck on a certain weight for a while like bench then its good.
> 
> How do you measure bf?


My BF% measurement is purely a guess mate about what I know and others opinions.


----------



## PortsladeMan (Mar 20, 2014)

Good stuff mate, great to see you've made some solid progress. Keep up the hard work and make sure you're getting in the calories, otherwise as an Ecto don't expect the gains!

Keep it up, and keep us updated.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

PortsladeMan said:


> Good stuff mate, great to see you've made some solid progress. Keep up the hard work and make sure you're getting in the calories, otherwise as an Ecto don't expect the gains!
> 
> Keep it up, and keep us updated.


Thanks man!!!

Yeah loving the strength gains!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Keep it up mate, progressing nicely


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Good job so far buddy. keep it up


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Keep it up mate, progressing nicely





naturalun said:


> Good job so far buddy. keep it up


Cheers lads!

Start/Current



Looking better!!


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Keep up the good work @Mclovin147 definitely seeing good progress!


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> Keep up the good work @Mclovin147 definitely seeing good progress!


Thanks man


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Today's workout;

Travelled up to Cardiff and trained in a Spa/fitness place, finished off with a swim in the sea by a completely empty beach. Was awesome! Posted videos/pictures to my Instagram (ieuan_Fitness) if interested.

DB Press 5x5 30Kg (Getting better/easier, good improvement compared to last time!)

Cable Flyes 4x10 (+2.5Kg)

Skull Crushers Super set with close grip 4x10 25Kg

Incline DB press 25Kg 5x5

Dips 4xfailure

Workout was out of the usual routine, but just had a bit of fun more than anything.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Today's workout;

Sweating my nuts off, this heat is a killer in the gym!

Shoulders press 37.5KG 5x5 (Deciding to re-build because I'm not progressing at all)

Bent Over BB Rows 65KG 5x5 (Felt easy as fvck to be honest)

Seated Cabel Rows 70KG 5x5 (Tough towards the end, but the above would have contributed)

--

Lateral Cable raises 4x10

Going to have to find a new gym, current one has just killed any chance of BB Deadlifting/OH press/Rows by cornering off 1/4 of the gym to Cross Fitters only.

Literally no space to work with BB's, have to move all the benches from the DB rack to the side, and of course that's not possible because they are always in use.

Will start Rows/Deads/OH press in the squat rack, one after the other for a few hours as my silent protest to the cross fitters.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Come out, come out, wherever you are :tongue: :lol:


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Come on man where are you?!


Right here man!!

Been busy as fuark with moving to London, haven't been to the gym in about a month...Starting to get me down!!!!

Money's tight, and with gym membership and all the travelling involved I'm having to wait until the money starts flowing properly again...Will be back hitting the iron soon!!!



Dan94 said:


> Come out, come out, wherever you are :tongue: :lol:


Prepare yourself for nothing short of greatness in the coming months....


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Update;

Move to London Complete!

First day I moved into our 5 bedroom house with my mates, I hadn't seen them for about 3-4 months prior to moving in, every single one commented on my gains, both male and female, serious mirin going down.

Currently been out of the gym for a month due to jobs/money etc (Forgive me father for I have sinned) can't wait to be back working out. Will also be building a proper home gym in the big ass empty garage we got out back for general purposes.

Diet has been pîss poor, no weights lifted, but it's all for the greater good...Once I'm grounded and on my feet again, shît will hit the fan and gains shall come!


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

First day back in the gym for over 3 months today! Big disappointment!

Started with 50KG lat pull downs 4x10 - That got me aching straight off the bat!

Leg press 60kg-100kg x10

Tried 30Kg DB press 5x5 but failed miserably!! Got two reps out before having to stop, really pulled my core trying! Depressing. (Before 3 month break 30Kg 5x5 was getting easy)

Then tried 60Kg bent over rows (Used to do 65Kg 5x5) barely managed 1 rep and nearly passed out (It was hot as hell in the gym)

Was planning to throw some deadlifts in but wisely decided not to.

Lower back is in pain, not sure how! Big kick in the teeth, but strength drop is expected after over 3 months off.

Going to have to sort this shît out ASAP!!!!!

Edit: @Merkleman - Back in the game! even if I am lifting like a woman. Serves me right for slacking for a few months!


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Know the feel man, Thursday was my first day training after a 3 or 4 week break.. Arms are still in agony ffs but oh well, it's to be expected after we haven't trained for weeks.
> 
> You'll be back pushing your old numbers within a couple of weeks anyway so it's no biggie! I reckon the first week is always the hardest so once you've gone through the first week of pain you'll be sweet, back in your usual routine.. Getting shredded for the bishes.


Yeah man, depressing result today, but gives me more drive to come back and kill it next workout!

Going to have to work out what I'm lifting for everything again and work back up....bruh!!! Lol

Was looking forward to a full body today to get the DOM's out of the way, got halfway and fell flat. Pffft!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Good to see you back mate


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Good to see you back mate


Thanks man!! 

Good to be back lifting! Can't wait to re-open the journal properly and start making some real progress.

Want to be in the Bnech Press 100KG club before Christmas. Today our serious doubt on that goal, at my best, Max bench was 80Kg (after trying 90Kg twice immediately before that is)...Tough goal, let's get it!


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Come on @Mclovin147 get it together man, you were making sick progress and pushing good numbers. Get back on it!


Two days ago, I picked up a weight for the first time in about 6 months.

Only home training, but smashed shoulders/Bi's/Tri's and ruined my self, was planning on going to the gym tomorrow but I think it would be pointless with how sore my shoulders/traps are ahaha - Iv missed this feeling!!

Il be back posting within a few days, gonna go check the new gym out, 6:00 am Workouts, 2 mile run to the gym, 2 mile run back, let's get it! :bounce:


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Come on @Mclovin147 get it together man, you were making sick progress and pushing good numbers. Get back on it!


Two days ago, I picked up a weight for the first time in about 6 months.

Only home training, but smashed shoulders/Bi's/Tri's and ruined my self, was planning on going to the gym tomorrow but I think it would be pointless with how sore my shoulders/traps are ahaha - Iv missed this feeling!!

Il be back posting within a few days, gonna go check the new gym out, 6:00 am Workouts, 2 mile run to the gym, 2 mile run back, let's get it! :bounce:


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

First workout in a long while due to Gym issues/moving and just generally living in a small as town in the Welsh countryside!

Iv given up waiting for an opportunity to get back into a gym and weightlifting, and ideally I want to avoid spending a ton on home gym equipment, we don't really have the space anyway!

So, I'm taking it back old school and doing bodyweight/calisthenics workouts for the time being, and encorporating them into evening runs (just got back now, it's pitch black, but was gorgeous when I set off).

Today's workout looked like this;

Equipment included grass and football posts 

30 minutes of cardio collectively

3x5 Chin Ups

3x3 Pull Ups

4x7 Hanging Leg raises

4x8 Diamond PushUps

(Ran from post to post between sets)

Fair to say it was much more taxing than it sounds! The football posts are extremely thick, and make the Pull Ups much tougher too! First workout of the year really, so once Iv recovered some strength and got my body used to exercise again, il keep progressing/adding exercises to the mix.

It was actually really nice to be out in the fresh air working my ass off as opposed to inside a stuffed gym, around other sweaty men lol (Although I do miss that too (no ****) lol)

Looking at a Beautiful mountain view/Sun set whilst doing Chin Ups, headphones in, spot on!


----------

